# How to study for UHS exam



## nabihah92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys
I live in the US but am planning on attending med school in Pakistan. I know there is an exam that has to be taken at UHS for government colleges. I wanted to know how exactly to study for this test. I know a lot of students attend academies, how many months do students attend the academy to prepare? When is the exam held? Also, which academy is the best for this kind of preparation in Lahore? 
Thanks!


----------



## nabihah92 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am willing to come to Pakistan to attend an academy if I know how many months it will take.


----------



## Sdqu (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm reading admission requirements for public schools and was hoping someone can clear something up for me. Do you need to submit a SAT II AND UHS exam score or just one of the two?

I would obviously prefer to submit a SAT score as a foreign student rather than making a trip just to write the exam.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Sdqu said:


> I'm reading admission requirements for public schools and was hoping someone can clear something up for me. Do you need to submit a SAT II AND UHS exam score or just one of the two?
> 
> I would obviously prefer to submit a SAT score as a foreign student rather than making a trip just to write the exam.


But isn't there are less seats reserved for SAT students, so then we could end up having less options but if we give MCAT then we can have a chance to get into any private and non-private colleges( well not really sure) #confused lol


----------



## rabia fareed (Mar 1, 2012)

can any one tell me hw to prepare for aga khan enetrance test


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

nabihah92 said:


> Hey guys
> I live in the US but am planning on attending med school in Pakistan. I know there is an exam that has to be taken at UHS for government colleges. I wanted to know how exactly to study for this test. I know a lot of students attend academies, how many months do students attend the academy to prepare? When is the exam held? Also, which academy is the best for this kind of preparation in Lahore?
> Thanks!


Memorize FSc books Bio,Chem,Phy and Eng word by word.I have given test two times and believe me UHS don't test your concept it just test your memory!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

shanikhan said:


> Memorize FSc books Bio,Chem,Phy and Eng word by word.I have given test two times and believe me UHS don't test your concept it just test your memory!


Sorry to say, but i disagree with your advice of memorizing all the books rather than learning their concepts. We need to discourage the process of memorization rather than promoting it further in Pakistan....Concepts are only key to success!!:happy:


----------

